# advice pleaseeee!!!



## jamerman (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi, 
I am a 34 year old male with a wife and two children of six and 2 weeks! 
As like many people we have been playing around with the idea of heading to warmer climates but like most of us.... a little clueless at what to expect along the way. It seems that there are brit populated areas of spain that offer english speaking schools but my concern is really... work! 
Myself I am a jack of all trades but my wife has nvq3 childcare and diploma nvq3 health and social care. 
Realistically would we be in deep do do or is there work for these skills? I would really appreciate a few pointers ... thanks in advance. 
J


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jamerman said:


> Hi,
> I am a 34 year old male with a wife and two children of six and 2 weeks!
> As like many people we have been playing around with the idea of heading to warmer climates but like most of us.... a little clueless at what to expect along the way. It seems that there are brit populated areas of spain that offer english speaking schools but my concern is really... work!
> Myself I am a jack of all trades but my wife has nvq3 childcare and diploma nvq3 health and social care.
> ...


:welcome:

yes, there are Brit populated areas with English speaking schools......... but they are fee-paying - your 6 year old would be absolutely fine though in Spanish state school

work though................ yes, you probably would be in deep doodoo

we have 3x the unemployment levels of the UK & no real government financial aid for the unemployed - certainly not if you've just arrived

'jacks of all trades' could do well 10 or even 5 years ago, but there really isn't the expat community to support the amount of work you would be looking for - even if you speak fluent Spanish you'd be unlikely to get much at all

yor wife's quals might not be recognised here - and again, there isn't much work in any case

that's probably not what you wanted to hear..............

best plan - learn Spanish, have a lot of recces/hols & in a few years when/if things improve, look again


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

If you want a realistic answer: then 'NO'. Sorry, but that's how it is.

Spain has the highest unemployment rate in Europe, 23% and rising. In some areas one in three are out of work. 
The 'Brit populated' areas of Spain are fast losing their British immigrant population. 
Yes there are private schools for children of immigrants - but you need a good income to pay the fees.
Practically every lamppost around our village has fliers for skilled electricians, plumbers and so on, all offering work at very low hourly rates.. 'Jacks of All Trades' aren't doing very well at the moment, I'm afraid. If you don't speak Spanish, that is a major handicap. British tradesmen have a poor reputation in some parts. 
The only people who should even spend a moment's thought on moving to Spain at the moment are those with good, secure, well-paid jobs, people who have businesses they can run from Spain, or people with good incomes from pensions or investments who are retired and/or don't need to work.
The economic situation here is likely to worsen and may not recover for years. So unless you fall into one of the categories described above, Spain will be for most people a holiday destination for years to come, I'm afraid.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Almost everybody in your position would class themselves as "a jack of all trades", but unfortunately this leaves you open to abuse by potential employees who will pay you a pitance, on black money for the simple fact that there is so much competetion for so little unskilled / manual work.
I appreciate that you might think this negative advice and not what you want to hear, but seriously - now is not the time for you to be making such a move.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Why dont you pick an area that appeals to you and go for a few holidays/fact finding missions and see what you think

Jo xxx


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

jamerman said:


> Hi,
> I am a 34 year old male with a wife and two children of six and 2 weeks!
> As like many people we have been playing around with the idea of heading to warmer climates but like most of us.... a little clueless at what to expect along the way. It seems that there are brit populated areas of spain that offer english speaking schools but my concern is really... work!
> Myself I am a jack of all trades but my wife has nvq3 childcare and diploma nvq3 health and social care.
> ...


Every urbanizacion where you find a Brit contingent you will find a handyman.Gardener,pool cleaner,painter and the majority of these don't have work.You might find some who do but they have been here many years and built up a small clientele.As other posters have rightly said the dream is over.If you do make the move I sincerely wish you the best of luck as I hate to see anybody fail but sadly that is a fact of life here now.If you look at the Friday ads es. everyday you will see people selling furniture a possessions who are going back to the UK.I am afraid the negatives outweigh the positives here now,If you do come make sure you have enough finances to last for some time as one thing the Spaniards have got right,there is no hand outs like the UK.On a positive note living here we know we are going to get a full and proper summer but for me that is not the bee all and end all of being here. As one or two people have said do fact finding missions but in reality these do not give you a true picture.I suppose me and the missus are one of the lucky ones as we came to live here at the right time with the good old Peseta when properties really were cheap and also the cost of living.Also if you have a property in the UK I certainly would not sell as you will always have a bolt hole.Regards and the best of luck.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

soulboy said:


> As one or two people have said do fact finding missions but in reality these do not give you a true picture..


 they do in the winter lol - rain, wind, cold..... However, no fact finding missions dont cover everything, but will give you an idea. If you come over and do some research, find expat bars, get chatting, look at the work prospects of the area, the cost of living, the closed businesses and picture yourself living there - rent, utilities etc that need to be paid, the amount work you could realistically get to cover those costs, the schools, the transport needs - all the real things other than sunshine and that mythical "relaxed lifestyle" - cos thats just for holidays and isnt representative of living in Spain

Jo xxx


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

jojo said:


> they do in the winter lol - rain, wind, cold..... However, no fact finding missions dont cover everything, but will give you an idea. If you come over and do some research, find expat bars, get chatting, look at the work prospects of the area, the cost of living, the closed businesses and picture yourself living there - rent, utilities etc that need to be paid, the amount work you could realistically get to cover those costs, the schools, the transport needs - all the real things other than sunshine and that mythical "relaxed lifestyle" - cos thats just for holidays and isnt representative of living in Spain
> 
> Jo xxx


Expat bars are the last place I would want to go as if they are struggling for work they are certainly not going to help you out but there again you will get people who can't live anywhere else than in expat comunities as they don't want to learn Spanish or eat spanish food or live the spanish lifestyle but there agein it's horses for courses.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

soulboy said:


> Expat bars are the last place I would want to go as if they are struggling for work they are certainly not going to help you out but there again you will get people who can't live anywhere else than in expat comunities as they don't want to learn Spanish or eat spanish food or live the spanish lifestyle but there agein it's horses for courses.


 I'm not suggesting they go there looking for work, but to get the feel for the area - to see what the "locals" say! As for living in an expat community, from whats been said so far, I'm not sure that the OP could live anywhere else to start with, but then again thats another option for them. Do some fact finding in a Spanish bar and community??????? But then, most modern Spanish live the same lifestyle as anywhere else in europe. The days of riding donkeys thru lemon groves are all but gone

Jo xxx


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

jojo said:


> I'm not suggesting they go there looking for work, but to get the feel for the area - to see what the "locals" say! As for living in an expat community, from whats been said so far, I'm not sure that the OP could live anywhere else to start with, but then again thats another option for them. Do some fact finding in a Spanish bar and community??????? But then, most modern Spanish live the same lifestyle as anywhere else in europe. The days of riding donkeys thru lemon groves are all but gone
> 
> Jo xxx


They probably are in Benalmadena but certainly not where we live.You can tell when it's 6o'clock at night by the old goatherd coming down the street and even the little old corner shop where the old lady still talks in Pesetas.You want to get out into the campo more girl there is still a traditional Spain out there if you are prepared to look.But,horses for courses.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I think the best advice is to stay in the UK and enjoy holidays in Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

soulboy said:


> They probably are in Benalmadena but certainly not where we live.You can tell when it's 6o'clock at night by the old goatherd coming down the street and even the little old corner shop where the old lady still talks in Pesetas.You want to get out into the campo more girl there is still a traditional Spain out there if you are prepared to look.But,horses for courses.


 I know, I have lived in the campo too - sadly tho, its dying. Most young spanish dont want that sort of life now, they're european and want money, fast cars, mobile phones, fashion, night clubs...... Lets face it, us Brits cant expect Spain to stay like we want it to just to suit us and the spanish want the mod cons that others have. I'm not knocking the old Spanish way, its not the deluge of expats that have changed it, but the knowledge its there and they can have it and why shouldnt they?!

Anyway, back to the topic, the OP wants to know whether he can live and work in Spain as a handyman, he isnt fluent in spanish nor does he have enough knowledge to arrive and earn enough money to live on straight away if at all in either a typical old fashioned spanish village or a cosmopolitan town, but he needs to investigate for himself. the forum is a good start, but IMO, theres nothing like finding out for yourself - It'll be fun and enriching if nothing else

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> It'll be fun and enriching if nothing else
> 
> Jo xxx


enRICHing? if anyone comes to spain without a secure income already then it will me more enPOORing than enriching!

Expats who can "turn their hand to anything" are in their thousands and all struggling to find any work at all. Qualified tradesmen are working for penuts just to find something. My OH's cousin was looking for a job after being laid off and some of the employers she is speakign to are receiving 2000 or more applications for every position - within hours of posting the job!

STAY IN THE UK unless you are rich or have a job you can bring with you and as Mary said, enjoy your holidays in Spain!


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

jamerman said:


> Hi,
> I am a 34 year old male with a wife and two children of six and 2 weeks!
> As like many people we have been playing around with the idea of heading to warmer climates but like most of us.... a little clueless at what to expect along the way. It seems that there are brit populated areas of spain that offer english speaking schools but my concern is really... work!
> Myself I am a jack of all trades but my wife has nvq3 childcare and diploma nvq3 health and social care.
> ...


As you can see there are a lot of negatives in these posts but honestly it's true.But I hear you say there are still a lot of Brits out in Spain but a lot of us have been here for many years.In reality the dream is over.Will we ever get back to what it was like 15 or 16 years ago?I just honestly don't know.I would hate to think how many thousands of apartments blocks and casas that are unfinished.When you think Viva España,A Place In The Sun and Passport To The Sun have a lot to answer for.In hindsight if it was just you and your wife coming out it probably would not be so bad but with two small children it's a no nn a lighter note if you do have money it's a buyers market for houses as there are that many for sale.Like I said I sincerely wish you the best of luck and it would be very interesting to see your opinion in 12 or 18 months time.As the old saying goes if you want to make a small fortune in Spain bring a big one with you,


----------

